# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Bruine vlek na uitknijpen puist?

## HULP PLEASE:(

hey,

Ik had 2 weken geleden viese grote bruin/rood achtige puist bij mn wang/neus in de buurt.
Die heb ik dus uitgeknepen want hij was zo rijp, maar nu is de puist helemaal weg maar zit er nog een grote soort bruine vlek, op de plaats waar eerst de puist zat!
Die zit er nu al een week en is nog steeds niet weg!

Weten jullie aub hier wat tegen te doen of weet iemand of het snel weg trekt 

Graag hulp gewenst!

----------


## Agnes574

Dit kan een litteken zijn van het uitknijpen...en die gaan niet zomaar weg!

Agnes

----------


## ben123123

Ja ik heb de zelfde probleem kan iemand a.u.b helpen.

----------


## Earth

Wat je kan proberen vergt ook wat tijd maar het is de moeite waard. Probeer elke nacht tandpasta op die vlek te doen omdat tandpaste je huid gaat uitdrogen en dit gaat zorgen voor schilfering en dus vervelling, als je geluk hebt en dit is geen zware litteken dan kom je er op de duur vanaf. Als tweede alternatief kan je naar PanGel 5 of 10 vragen in de apotheker, dit is een anti-acne gel maar zorgt ook serieus voor schilfering en roodheid van de huid die je littekens voor een korte duur minder laten opvallen.

Als het wel een litteken is heb je helaas nog maar als keus om naar de dokter of schoonheidsspecialist te stappen en vragen voor een oplossing, dat waarschijnlijk zal uitkomen in het weg schuren van je bovenste huid. Ik ben geen specialist in deze zaken dus er kunnen misschien betere oplossingen zijn.

Veel geluk

----------


## im_erotic

de vlekken gaan ALTIJD vanzelf weg !! Meestal duurd dit 3 weken voor je der helemaal niets meer van ziet, soms langer soms duurd dit maanden... maar ze gaan weg !
groeten X

----------


## wesmatch

Tandpasta dan mag ik me hele rug vol smeren,
veel pukkels op me rug en wel aardig bruine plekken.
In de zomer op vakantie, zon, zoute water van de zee helpen dan wel dan is het altijd wel weg voor een tijdje.

----------


## benmohammed

Ik heb hier al jaren last van en dokter neemt me ook niet serieus. Bij de schoonheidsspecialiste ben ik al honderde euro's kwijt aan fruitzuren. 
Als ik van een puisje af bent komt er een andere en dus een andere bruine vlek ik wordt er gek van. Ik spaar nu voor een chemische peeling ik hoop dat dit gaat helpen.

----------


## antje111111

zonnebank of gezichtsbruiner...

doen wonderen bij mij  :Wink:

----------


## yara

.

----------

